# SMB scan set up for KonicaMinolta Bizhub 223



## nnom (Dec 17, 2011)

Trying to setup smb scaning on a konicaminolta bizhub 223 after pressing the retrieve button the mahine can not detect and display all pc's on the network. After some secounds it would display error "fail to retrieve". This is my secound setup, the first worked out good after pressing the retrieve button on the display in the smb setup screen and it displayed all pc's on the network and the shared folder each pc had to scan to. SMB settings where all enabled. Have I missed something out or is the network setup of that particular office that does not allow SMB scan to work.


----------



## jameskhe (Oct 20, 2011)

Could you tell us more details on how you setup smb scan? As for I know, retrieve function is only available with "Extra scan" option in Konica Minolta machines and you need to install software/utility on PC to enable it.


----------

